# Alien Skin feature on, well, me... (Dustin Abbott)



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 18, 2013)

If you are interested in reading Alien Skin's little feature on me and my use of Exposure in my workflow, have a look here:

http://blog.alienskin.com/dustin-abbott

Love the software, by the way....


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's another little piece from this month's Popular Science on me and the 6D:

http://www.popsci.com/behindthescenes/dustinabbott

Sorry to plug these, but no one else besides photographers even care 8)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice pieces, I like the first one.

But in the PopSci...wow, that photo makes you look kinda like you're going to take that BWL and beat me into a pulp with it, and then move onto the rest of the CR folks


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 20, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Nice pieces, I like the first one.
> 
> But in the PopSci...wow, that photo makes you look kinda like you're going to take that BWL and beat me into a pulp with it, and then move onto the rest of the CR folks



Sorry to scare you ;D


----------



## thepancakeman (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! But clearly they're misquoting you, because anyone on these forums knows that "a phenomenal dynamic range" (from the popsci article) can only be achieved by non-Canon equipment. :


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 20, 2013)

thepancakeman said:


> Thanks for sharing! But clearly they're misquoting you, because anyone on these forums knows that "a phenomenal dynamic range" (from the popsci article) can only be achieved by non-Canon equipment. :



Yes, that was obviously the "Nikon/Sony" portion of the interview. : It's actually kind of sad. I got interviewed for over an hour to provide about six or seven lines of text...and not all of the words are mine...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 20, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> thepancakeman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing! But clearly they're misquoting you, because anyone on these forums knows that "a phenomenal dynamic range" (from the popsci article) can only be achieved by non-Canon equipment. :
> ...



Hmmm...can't you call them up and say "this isn't what I actually said, fix it"? Because if they actually are putting words there that you didn't say, that ain't right. If it was comment _around_ your quotes, that's something different, but that's not what I see.


----------



## yogi (Jun 21, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's another little piece from this month's Popular Science on me and the 6D:
> 
> http://www.popsci.com/behindthescenes/dustinabbott
> 
> Sorry to plug these, but no one else besides photographers even care 8)



I just looked at an email i got from American Photo, clicked on it and recognized your name and face right away. It looks like an add for the 6D with a quote from you & Justin Lowery. Then, when I click on it for more it goes to the POPSCI article. Did they (Canon) give you any $$$$?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 22, 2013)

yogi said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another little piece from this month's Popular Science on me and the 6D:
> ...



Thanks for the head's up. I appreciate you bringing this to my attention, because this is outside the scope of the contract that I signed.


----------



## comsense (Jun 22, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Sorry to plug these, but no one else besides photographers even care 8)


Nice try on self promotion, bit vain though. Looks like even photographers don't care!!!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 22, 2013)

comsense said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to plug these, but no one else besides photographers even care 8)
> ...



Thanks for your kind feedback ;D


----------



## Zv (Jun 22, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> If you are interested in reading Alien Skin's little feature on me and my use of Exposure in my workflow, have a look here:
> 
> http://blog.alienskin.com/dustin-abbott
> 
> Love the software, by the way....



Thanks for sharing the link. I've never heard of Exposure before. It looks interesting, might try it out. I seem to be stuck at the lightroom stage. I'm way to lazy for photoshop so I just leave it looking "good enough". I find LR presets kinda gimmicky and not to my taste.


----------



## comsense (Jun 22, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> comsense said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


I try. Would be more honest next time since you are taking it well


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 22, 2013)

Zv said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > If you are interested in reading Alien Skin's little feature on me and my use of Exposure in my workflow, have a look here:
> ...



I came across it several years ago at version 3. I had a photographer friend from Mexico who shoots portraiture/weddings almost exclusively, and I just loved the look of his photos (the fact that he shot with the 135L and 35L almost exclusively didn't hurt!). I asked him about workflow, and he told me about Exposure. It's a great interface with a ton of flexibility and the ability to customize. The newest version allows you to see instant previews of all the presets before applying them so gives you a great way to see a starting point for tweaking.

I do use LR presets quite a bit, but they have a limited number of options without the ability to layer, particularly when it comes to applying effects like grain, glow, or halation.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 22, 2013)

comsense said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > comsense said:
> ...



By all means, tell me what you really think ;D (P.S. I owe you a debt of thanks. By writing a snarky comment about my self-promotion, you restored attention to the thread and allowed me a bit more self promotion


----------



## comsense (Jun 22, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> comsense said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


That was my purpose  And my comment was not snarky. You would be delusional if you think you are doing favor on mankind. Its nice to do promotions, many people do it here. Yours is bit vain for my taste. But good as far as it get attention to your photography  See I added 1 more post and kept the thread on page 1.


----------



## candyman (Jun 22, 2013)

@Justin
Correct me if I am wrong but is working with Exposure and the results similar as Filmpack with DxO Optics? It seems so. I am using DxO Optics and noticed that it is possible to integrate Filmpack with pre-defined presets to enhance your photo with styles.
btw nice article and excellent photos


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 22, 2013)

candyman said:


> @Justin
> Correct me if I am wrong but is working with Exposure and the results similar as Filmpack with DxO Optics? It seems so. I am using DxO Optics and noticed that it is possible to integrate Filmpack with pre-defined presets to enhance your photo with styles.
> btw nice article and excellent photos



Unfortunately I can't comment on that as I have not used either DxO or Filmpack. The newest version of Exposure employs an interface that is similar to Lightroom in many ways, and, for the first time, it can be used as a standalone product besides being accessed through either Lightroom, Aperture, or Photoshop


----------

